# Policeman's House



## Rubex (May 6, 2016)

I visit quite a lot of old houses, and ones that are situated on working farms always make me a little nervous. Climbing over the new gate and seeing the fresh tyre marks in the yard I could tell the farmer visited often. Upon entering the property it was clear to see it hadn’t been entered in some time; the cobwebs on the front door were huge and there was a large tree trunk wedging the back door shut. Whilst wandering about the house and taking pictures I suddenly heard a noise: it was the yard gate opening. Peering through the window I saw the farmer pull up in his 4x4. I panicked and bolted upstairs into the top room out of sight, occasionally peeking out through the window to see what he was doing - he was unloading hay for his sheep, and it felt like it was taking him forever. I could hear my heart beating, and all I kept thinking was "I don't want to get caught in this house" whilst hoping he didn’t have a shotgun. Eventually I heard his engine start up and he left. I seized the opportunity and very quickly vacated the premises. I didn’t manage to explore the whole house and to be honest I don’t think I’ll ever be going back! So here are the photos I did get.























































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 6, 2016)

Wow, despite that, a lovely house.


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2016)

It won't make you feel any safer Rubex but farmers rarely carry shotguns in their vehicles these days,, however they do tend to carry mobile phones with the local plod on speed dial.
You find some lovely places and such tasteful wallpaper, some nice pieces left in there, I think I spotted a tilly lamp, another gem, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (May 6, 2016)

Wow. Most excellent. I'm tripping my tits off looking at that wallpaper..... nice work indeed.

And - that's the ugliest radio I think I have ever seen?


----------



## tumble112 (May 6, 2016)

Another of your amazing finds. Well photographed as always. I think we've all had experiences with farmers on here.


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2016)

Blimey - despite the scare you still got an extensive lot of great pix there Rubex...


----------



## degenerate (May 7, 2016)

Nicely done  It kinda reminds me of the last episode of Ashes to Ashes with there being that old photo of the policeman.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 7, 2016)

Nicely photographed, even with the farmer nearby. The radio is a Berec with AM band and 1 Short Wave, made between 1955 and 1957. My favourite item is the clock in picture 6.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (May 7, 2016)

I had to double check, 'Three Churn cottage' looks like it's tough to get into and would be one I would definitely love to do!

Nicely done!


----------



## Lavino (May 7, 2016)

Great report rubex I don't know how you find all these places but loving them all glad me made it out safe.


----------



## DiggerDen (May 7, 2016)

Great find. Love the flooring. Great photos.


----------



## Mearing (May 7, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely photographed, even with the farmer nearby. The radio is a Berec with AM band and 1 Short Wave, made between 1955 and 1957. My favourite item is the clock in picture 6.



Clock in picture 6 might have a fusee movement, interesting, wondering if there is a movement behind the 30 hour longcase dial in picture 17, all thanks to Rubex for a great report. as for the Tilley lamp I still use one from time to time but spare parts are now prohibitively expensive.


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Sounds scary! Good job though


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2016)

Beautiful stuff rubex.certainly was a tense moment ☺


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

wow nice set of pictures rubex


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2016)

Cracking set of photos Rubex.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 9, 2016)

Another superb find, what a house! Fresh tyre marks always unsettle me too on working farms.... you done well to wait it out. Great report & photos, nice one Rubex


----------



## Potatowaffle (May 18, 2016)

Great report, amazing photo's despite the ominous farmer, glad you made it out in one piece! Is it me or is that very new looking extension cable on the bed??


----------



## jsp77 (May 18, 2016)

Ha ha ha, nearly got busted then, great report as always Rubex


----------



## skankypants (May 18, 2016)

Great stuff....I put the barometer on the fireplace about 2 years ago,place hasn't changed at all..!...super snaps Rubex


----------



## UrbanX (May 19, 2016)

Love it, thanks for sharing


----------

